# Genesis of the Thousand



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

"Please, let me through!" The mortal cried, though his pleas fell on the deaf ears of the Astartes infront of him. Only days before had the man been captured by a Thousand Sons warband, and only yesterday was he let out of his holding cell to discover that he'd accidentaly stowed away on a stolen vessel, known to the psykers on board as _The_ _Sorcerer's Vendetta_. This morning, or at least, what he assumed was this morning, the mortal was tasked by one of the other slaves to clean the weapons in the armory, though the slave seemed to have forgotten about the Astartes guards, that stood before the entrance to the armory.

The man was about to force his way in when a deep voice spoke from behind him, "Grant this mortal access!" Much to the young man's amazement, the large, silent marines nodded to the figure behind him and side stepped out of the mortal's way. Turning around, the mortal came face to face with a fully armored Astartes, clutching his helm in his right hand. Though he had only been on this ship for less than a day, the young man could tell that this was a sorcerer, for he was decorated in many texts and icons. The sorcerer spoke once more, this time to the mortal before him. "Tell me, do you have a name?" 

"Uh, Martirius, my lord!" Responded the mortal, gazing in awe at the figure before him. The sorcerer chuckled inside his head, he never grew tired of the awe that radiated from the lesser beings on board. "Well, Martirius," the Astartes spoke, nodding to the fully armored guards behind Martirius, "Has anyone told you that they only respond to those with a connection to the warp? You should ask one of the sorcerers for assistance if this happens again..." the sorcerer turned to leave, while the slave got back to his duties.

Outside of the war room, two Rubric Terminators stood silently, waiting for a sorcerer to arrive. The strongest of the sorcerers on board arranged a meeting in the war room, to discuss the first move in their quest; the sorcerer who assisted Martirius walked from the left corridor into the presence of the Rubrics, making their heads move to face him. The sorcerer looked to his left and right, checking to see if any of his allies were walking down the corridor towards the war room.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drogharath knelt among the racks of the _Sorcerer's Vendetta_'s armoury. He had just retrieved his favoured Bolt Pistol from storage and was praying to Tzeentch, asking for his blessings that he might slaughter many foes to advance the Great Schemer's plans.

A noise from the doorway broke him from his concentration and he frowned. Standing to his full height of 7 feet, he made his way quickly towards the source of the noise. A pitiful waste of skin greeted his sight as he rounded the end of the aisle. "You!" He barked, causing the man to jump nearly a metre into the air. "What are you doing here? I left specific instruction not to be disturbed!"

"I...I...I..." The thing whimpered nonsensically.

Drogharath growled in the back of his throat. "Wait here, I will see to this." He ordered the man, before stalking towards the entrance. "You two, why has this slave been granted access to the armoury?" He demanded when the doors opened to reveal two Astartes on guard. "Orders, sir, from up high." The one on the left of the entrance replied. Drogharath saw red.

Slowly he reached behind his back and drew out an impressive looking staff. The six foot metal pole ran up and down with wires, tubes and sigils, but it was the blade, nearly two thirds the length of the shaft, snapping smoothly into place, crackling and humming with unrestrained energy that set the two warriors on edge. "That wouldn't have been a slur... Lieutenant Caliphan... would it?"

"No sir!" Caliphan replied hurriedly, "Merely a slip of the tongue sir, won't happen again."

The blade hummed a little louder for a second before it was withdrawn, slotting seamlessly back into the shaft with an audible click. "I'd be more careful with that tongue if I were you, Caliphan, though I'm sure someone could be persuaded to remove it should it give you any more trouble."

Drogharath moved past the man, his head barely reaching the Lieutenant's shoulder as he passed, and headed off into the bowels of the ship. He could bless his pistol in the privacy of his own rooms. Checking the chronometer in his suit he noted that it would soon be time for Asquel's little speech. He'd finally find out what had sent the sorcerer into such isolation after that last mission. 

Personally Drogharath was annoyed by Asquel's secrets, who knew what he could be doing in there? He'd been refused entry every time he'd tried to find out and had almost come to blows with one of the idiot marines guarding the door. He'd go to the briefing, if just to slate his curiosity.

He turned down a corridor, the metal hallways rang loud with his armoured footsteps. He rarely removed his armour these days, too many opportunities to be stabbed in the back. Even whilst bathing he kept his scythe nearby at all times. He caught his reflection in one of the many brass plaques lining the hallway. Blank purple globes stared back at him from where his eyes had once been, it had been so long now since he had seen them that he had forgotten their original colour. His hair, still messed into a rough spikiness was the same obsidian black as ever and nearly blended in to the back of his dark blue, golden-lined Power Armour. The mark of Tzeentch adorned his cheek looking as fresh and raw as the day he'd received it. Thinking back to that day he subconsciously raised one hand to his chest plate, right above his second heart. There, sealed away in plexiglass for all of time, was his other memento of that day.

Shaking himself out of his reverie he turned back down the corridor and strode towards the war room, hands subconsciously brushing the plethora of charms and symbols that adorned his armour as he mumbled short prayers to the Great Conspirator.

He'd just reached on of his oldest little trophies, a Necron's finger severed at the joint, that hung in a pouch from under his left bottom-most rib, when he arrived at the War-Room. Another sorcerer stood before the two Rubric Terminators blocking the doorway's entrance looking down the other passageways.

"So... you're here already... fantastic." Drogharath commented dryly.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Trixous left his room and left for the armoury. he slowly walked by himself down the hall as The Sorcerer's Vendetta's hull clunked underneath his boots. He felt the vibrations travel through his armour and into the rest of the ship. He enjoyed being alone somtimes it allowed him to think about whats ahead but being alone is not what this quest requires.

Trixous approached the armoury as the rubic marines steped aside to let him past. The doors slid open as he walked inside. He grabbed his plasma pistol and vented it as he always does and grabbed his sword from the rack and did a quick swing to make sure the balance was okay. He then sat down and grabbed some polish and a cloth and began to polish his mark of Tzeench. He remembered when his slave did this for him but he sacrificed him to Tzeennch.

He began to walk to the war room and entered to see Asquel and Drogharath already there. Trixous walked silently towards his seat and sat down and looked at the other two sorcerers and wondered who would be the other two would be. Trixous cleared his throut and said "sorry im late I had to polish my mark" he looked at the other two sorcerers "so where are the other two and you better introduce everyone Asquel."


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Deep within the heart of _The Sorcerer's Vendetta_,a chamber has been given over to Karzek for his laboratory and forge. Screams fill the hallowed corridors and ring off of decaying deck plates, as unspeakable rituals are performed. A lone Dark magi travels through rooms filled with incomplete machines, half assembled while others bear the marks of being disassembled. Through compartments bearing heavy work tools, and past work benches cluttered with discarded tools. all bearing signs of abandonment. The dark Magi soon enters his masters inner sanctum and pauses, for in this room and the few others that line this central room, contains his masters most prized collections. Ranging from recovered relics of ages past, to weapons of countless battles. To Dusty tome filled shelves containing all forms of hidden knowledge that would rival a planets great libraruim. Granted, that's exactly where many of these tomes had come from in the first place thought the Dark Magi. The Dark Magi shuffled on words past rows of his masters experiments marveling at the exquisite work. "He would have been a Great Magos, greater then then those simpering fools found on Xana II, but the Dark Lords have greater plans for my master" thought the Dark Magi as he proceeded further along, coming to a compartment hatch guarded by heavy gun servitors. Pausing to exchange binary with the guards, and awaiting for the recognition protocols to be excepted, the Dark Magi could hear the source of the screams. a blue light flickered from the servitors eyes singling that the protocols were completed, followed by the hiss of pressurized air being released as the hatch opened, allowing the Dark Magi through. Stepping into the chamber, the Dark Magi waits quietly as he watches his master work. In the center of this chamber Karzek is busy interrogating a Tech Adept that was gifted to him personally by Asquel to soothe his irritation for having to leave half of his experiments behind. 

"You will tell me what i wish to know, it is only a matter of when and how much of your precious bionics is left when i am complete." rumbled Karzek as he paced back and forth past the pron figure strapped to the medica table, holding an implement he had been using to cause short electrical bursts on exposed circuitry.
The figure raises its head, loud bursts of static issue through its vox-grill, thrashing at its bonds in a feeble attempt to escape.
"Oh yes, resistance is so much fun, i shall enjoy taking you apart. one implant at a time. and yes, i learned how to disable your cog wipe protocols. it took me many subjects to learn that trick. So your information will be mine one way or another. Lets just say i would like to keep you alive." Karzek throws his head back and howls with laughter, applying the implement to the exposed wiring of the figures Mechadendrite, causing the figure to spasm while its vox-grill issued ear splitting white noise.

As the Dark Adept watched, he quickly scanned the chrono checking the time,blinking back and refocusing on his master, he ran his memory coils. realizing it was close for his masters meeting, he spoke up. "Master Karzek, i apologize for interrupting you while you are working, but you made it clear that i was to come for you when it was time for your meeting." Karzek stood straight and looked towards his servant and nodded, "And so i did, Iktarus." turning back to the table for a final glance and a grimace, he stalked across the room towards an ornate rack where his helmet, and Warp weaver rested. Kneeling down to whisper prayers, he slowly lifts the helmet up, silver glint flashing in the dim light, and attaches it to his collar with an audible click hiss. Standing, he retrieved Warp weaver, its elongated shift crackling with purple blue bolts of psychic energy as a connection is made between psyker and weapon, an eyrie blue glow illuminating from the large tip of the over sized blade giving it the impression that the weapon itself was sentient in its own right. Karzek spun the weapon in his fists, performing a few practiced thrusts and flourishes causing the halberds blade to blur from the speed, finally planting the butt firmly on the deck with a resounding crack.
"Make sure to allow my patient to recharge, maybe the taint of our energy will make my patient more cooperative, also i will expect all my equipment prepared for my return. retrieve the vox-thief data as well as the read-outs from this session and have that brought to my arming chamber. I shall review the findings there upon my return. Once you are finished with those tasks, you are free to do as you wish. I will not need you again until next ship cycle." Karzek exited out of the chamber. 
Bowing, Iktarus smiled. The Dark Magi approached the table, his servo arm hissing as it extended over his shoulder to grasp a power coil."You should be thankful that Master is allowing you the honor to receive his energy, he built the reactor that this comes from himself." with a howl of laughter the Dark Magi thrust the coupling into the Tech adept. watching with glee as he spasms from the tainted energy pouring into his body, deafening white nose fills the chamber and pours out into the vast hollow corridors.
turning away to collect the data from the interrogation, Iktarus thanks the dark gods for the trust his master bestows upon him, and the freedom to seek out his own experiments. pleased with the prospect of working on the dreadnaught that was recovered."Master will reward me well... slaves, materials, even maybe my own forge if i complete his sarcophagus mountings, and refitting that machine to his specification. Yes, i will be rewarded well for me services." the Dark Magi retrieves the data and leaves the chamber, pausing long enough to seal the wards and issue commands to the gun servitors before heading off to finish his tasks.

Karzek strides down the passages making his way to the War room, flanked by two gun servitors of his own design. The sound of his booted feet mixed with hissing pistons and hydraulics echo off the corroded corridors,the faint glow of the servitors plasma cannons coils illuminating the walls and ceiling guide the way. as he turns down the corridor that leads to the war room he spots the form of Drogharath with his Force Scythe, as well as another sorcerer. coming to a halt beside his two battle-brothers he nods his head, turning to his two servitors he blurts through the vox-grill on his helmet in Binary, watching them move off to a wall to stand guard. Turning his attention back to his battle-brothers.

"It is good to see you again Drogharath, i see your bolter could use some servicing. I could task my Dark Magi to clean and recalibrate it, if you so wished."


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drogharath smiled as Karzek strode into the room, flanked by his two 'gunbots' as he called them. At least there was someone here who he could get along with. The mechanically inclined marine greeted him the same way he had thousands of times in the past, a little ritual of theirs from their first few meetings.

Unhooking the bolt pistol from his waist he threw it underarm straight at Karzek, who caught it inches from his face. "Do it yourself you lazy bum, Tzeentch knows you've got the tools on you." With a small smirk of his own Karzek began swiftly disassembling the pistol with precise and mechanical efficiency, laying the pieces on the table in front of him.

Drogharath would only ever let one person aside from himself tinker with any of his equipment and that was Karzek. They had a mutually beneficial arrangement in which Drogharath gained the benefits of the man's technological expertise and Karzek gained the services of a highly skilled Warp manipulator to help in his experiments. Occasionally an experimental piece of equipment would malfunction but Drogharath had found the risks to be well worth the consequences... well there was that time they'd accidentally let those furies loose in the cargo deck, but that was quickly covered up and had made for an excellent training exercise for their fresh troopers.

Turning away from Karzek, who was now filing away at something in the gun's foresight bracket, he asked the man who's summoned them all here; "Well Asquel, is this it?"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(sorry to be slow, heresy's been a little odd for me recently)

Prometheus didn't like leaving his armour and weapons in the armoury, he didn't trust the mortal slaves with such things. they couldn't possibly understand what it was like to be him, he wore it mostly or kept it by his side. Right now he just wanted to be left to his own thoughts.
_thinking, always thinking._

But he would have to go, besides he couldn't be much use sitting around could he? prometheus made his way to the war room which, oddly enough was guarded. _
What did they think would happen anyway? a slave assault one of the sorcerers?_

He heavy boots made a lound klunk as he worked, caused by the weight of armoured boots upon metal. It was nice to listen too, in an odd kind of way. However, he was pleased to see Asquel alive and well he almost died when he went into that coma and began seeing things.
_its curious though, after all things happen for a reason._

As he entered the war room where they were gathered he noticed that three other sorcerer's had already arrived. He'd always enjoyed being in the thousand sons, it was so...ordered unlike the other warring warbands and barbarians that dared call themselves servants of chaos. Unpon entering he gave a nod to each of the sorcerers.

"So my friends, why are we here?"


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The dark-skinned sorcerer, Asquel, welcomed the arrival of three of the other sorcerers that came with him when he stole _The Sorcerer's Vendetta_. Asquel didn't tell them the reason as to why he asked them to come along with him, and the dark-skinned sorcerer wasn't sure if it was a smart move to tell them; however, he knew they needed to know why they were doing this, incase they began to question him. Trixous, a sorcerer he once saved the life of on the battlefield, requested introductions, causing Asquel to realize that he hadn't introduced Trixous to anyone else, believing that they all knew who he was.

"Ah!" Asquel gasped, "Thank you for reminding me, Trixous, this is Drogharath and Karzek, sorcerers, this is Trixous." Prometheus entered the circular war room a few moments later, askign why they were here. "That, Prometheus old friend, is what I wish to discuss with you about..." Asquel wandered to one of the glass panels that surrounded the war room and looked down on the grey planet beneath _The Sorcerer's Vendetta_'s dark blue hull. Asquel began to speak, "...I won't wait for the rest of us to arrive, so I'll explain why we're here," Asquel turned back to face his fellow sorcerers, "I had a dream, moments before I awoke from my coma, that changed everything for me..."

"...I'm certain this dream was an actual memory of what once occured many years ago, and in this memory, Horus ordered the filthy primarch of the Space Wolves, Leman Russ, to _destroy_ our legion, which, according to Leman, wasn't what the emperor ordered. In other words, we weren't accepted into the service of chaos, infact, the Thousand Sons were made to join chaos by the very thing we serve..." Asquel paused, thinking he spotted movement in the corridor, before carrying on, "...I spent many nights in my chambers, planning out my journey to discover what led up to this, betrayal, and why it came to pass..."

Asquel stopped, allowing time for what he said to sink into his fellow sorcerer's heads.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Motehp stomped through the corridors of the _Sorcerer’s Vendetta_, his huge frame occupying much of the ship’s arteries. Every booted step clunked down on the plassteel decking, echoing through the narrow passages. Tactical dreadnought armour was not subtle. Mortal slaves and crewmen shrank back from his bulky form, wary of even accidentally touching one of their astartes masters. There was also the very real threat of being crushed. In his armour Motehp stood more than twice the height of any of them and many more times the weight. The tactical dreadnaught armour clad sorcerer was a strange sight to the crew as curiously he was in red armour, not the blue his brothers wore and with none of the blessed sigils of T’zeentch. 

A group of particularly dedicated cultists dropped to the floor in obeisance as he walked past. The wretches had tattooed and pierced their flesh and wore long flowing robes of cobalt. They cried out in exhalation of Motehp’s name, worshipping the avatar of their god. Motehp sighed silently behind his helm, his eye ticking in annoyance. Snarling, he castigated the mortals, his voice rising sharply “For the last time you simpering fools do not worship me, or any other you weak minded sheep”. His words fell on deaf ears as the men continued chanting. Motehp’s hands flexed as he considered ending their annoyance before putting the thought aside, he had a conclave to attend and was already late. He found it so easy these days to become lost in meditation and memories of times gone by. 

Reaching the war room he nodded to the rubric terminators on guard, silently commanding them to step aside. In perfect lockstep the automatons stepped aside, raising their weapons. Seeing the evidence of Ahriman’s hubris struck hard at Motehp’s heart, as it did every time. Each time he thought, Is this what my legion has become? Motehp was one the ancients, a warrior ten millennia old, he could remember the times it was not like this. Much else was hazy of those days however, ten millennia of experiences would weigh heavily on any beings mind. He did know they had been betrayed, cast aside by a hypocritical Imperium and instead turned to chaos for their salvation. What a mistake that had been. 

Motehp entered the war room, dimly lit, as Asquel finished talking. His enhanced senses caught the word’s of the sorcerer. What he said made the terminator stop in his tracks, stupefied. Barely acknowledging that the other sorcerers were here too, Motehp played back Asquel's words, recorded by his armour to make sure he had heard correctly. Indeed, he had. His mind raced, the implications were enormous. If what Asquel said was true then everything they had done was a lie, a betrayal. The Imperium, the Emperor had not cast them out. If it was true then they had been manipulated from the beginning, by the very beings they had run to. Moteph had always thought the god’s unworthy or worship but know he knew it for a certainty. The universe was a dark, cruel place. 

If his vision was true, and that was the problem for how could they know for sure, then everything would change. Motehp thoughts paused then, would in fact anything change? His legion would still be reviled by the current Imperium, outcast by man. His brothers would still be unfeeling automatons. All he would gain would be knowledge, the truth and perhaps redemption. Would that be enough?

Yes, for now it would be. It was not much, but it was a start. Motehp felt a new sense of purpose, a sense of urgency and energy he had not felt in centuries. Too long he had just been going through the motions, now he had something to do, to achieve. Some of the depth-less melancholy sloughed from his shoulders and he felt a little lighter. 
His chronometer showed that several minutes had gone by, in silence. They had all been lost in thought, pondering the ramifications of this momentous news. 

“Whatever it takes” rumbled Motehp, shattering the silence, his already deep voice even deeper through his helm’s grille. “Whatever it takes to find the truth. I am with you and if these wretches” , he gestured with one gauntleted hand to the other sorcerers, “have any inkling of what it means to be a Thousand Son will be with you too.” He continued, resolve hardening his tone. “It is paramount however that we ensure that your vision showed the truth, that it was real. If not then we are throwing our lives away on a fool’s quest. How can we verify it?”


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

After filing the gun sight he places it back on the table and picks up a recoil spring muttering to himself, _"hmm typical, standard spring... never holds up to Drogharath's abuse, must correct that."_ with a moments pause as he files the thoughts away into a memory coil. he turns to one of his Gun servitors and blurts in binary, summoning the servitor to the table. digging through a satchel attached at the things hip, he starts pulling out replacement parts,oils,and incense burners, lining them methodically on the table. after pulling out a new barrel he blurts again and sends the servitor away, half listening to his fellow brothers in the room as he begins again to reassemble the boltpistol with the new parts,anointing them with oils and incense. continuing to half mumble,half binary cant, he finishes assembling the boltpistol with a quick flourish, finally pointing the pistol towards Drogharath checking the sighting through the systems in his armor. pleased he nods and passes both pistol and clip to Drogharath.

_"Now it will hold up to your punishment until i can work on it again Drogharath, you will also be pleased that its recoil compensator has been increased to allow .093 percent more accuracy, and i also replaced the trigger with a more durable part ive designed to allow you to fire .041 percent faster" _ 
Nodding his head at Drogharath, he turns his full attention to Trixous, examining him. 
upon hearing Asquel's words, Karzek cocked his head as if listening to some distant sound nodding in thought. 
_"Thank you for reminding me, Trixous, this is Drogharath and Karzek, sorcerers, this is Trixous."_
The sound of clicking issues from his helmet. Upon noticing that the hatch to the war room opened and another sorcerer strides into the room, Karzek nods in greeting as he recognizes Prometheus, mumbling to himself once again.
_"I do wish Prometheus would allow me to artifice his armor, repair those old wounds, the spirit is strong and would be stronger after my rituals...."_ 
signing he drifts off into thought once again as his attention returns to Trixous, shaken from his reveare as Asquel began to speak again. 

_"...I won't wait for the rest of us to arrive, so I'll explain why we're here," _
Asquel turned back to face his fellow sorcerers,
_"I had a dream, moments before I awoke from my coma, that changed everything for me..."

"...I'm certain this dream was an actual memory of what once occured many years ago, and in this memory, Horus ordered the filthy primarch of the Space Wolves, Leman Russ, to destroy our legion, which, according to Leman, wasn't what the emperor ordered. In other words, we weren't accepted into the service of chaos, infact, the Thousand Sons were made to join chaos by the very thing we serve..."_
Asquel paused, thinking he spotted movement in the corridor, before carrying on, 
_"...I spent many nights in my chambers, planning out my journey to discover what led up to this, betrayal, and why it came to pass..."_

audible clicking could be heard after the silence fell, as memory coils spun and digested information at astounding rates. finally with a slow nod Karzek stood and face his fellow brothers and spoke.
_I have always believed in the will of Tzeentch, and owe many of my successes to the changer of ways... but my first allegiance is to the Thousand Sons and Magnus the Red, to the restoration of the fallen Rubric marines, and lastly my fellow brother's. THAT has been my drive delving into the hidden knowledge of both machine gods, I want to see our Legion restored to its former glory... and will do what ever it takes to achieve THAT goal!_
slamming a fist into the table, that he and his fellow brothers Trixous and Drogharath were seated at, causing a resounding scream as metal sheared apart from the force. looking hard at each of his battle brothers finally resting his gaze on the ancient terminator, speaking once more with venom in his voice. _As for you Ancient one, the next time you EVER doubt me and my commitment to our Legion, will be the last time you will ever receive the benefits of my services!_
Stridding from the table he knees before Asquel, bowing his head. the sound of servos whirling and clicking.
_I Karzek pledge my service, to you Asquel. for it was you who brought me back to our legion after i was lost for century's within the warp. It was you who found me and encouraged my research. I shall do what ever i can in this quest for knowledge_

Standing up, he turns to his brothers looking at each in turn.
_What ever needs you all have i shall do me best to accommodate you, my knowledge of the machine and my skill at the forge is at your call, should you have need._


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drogharath was pensive. Such was the scope of his inner turmoil that he had relaxed enough not to ever acknowledge the presence of the hulking form of the Terminator before it spoke. He looked over at the faces of his fellow sorcerers and saw the same things that must be playing out over his; anger, betrayal, scepticism before finally resolve won through. He felt he should speak up, after the Terminator's pledge and Karzek's declaration, before the conversation got out of hand.

"Tzeentch's hand guides all things." He spoke quietly and evenly. "We have all seen the evidence of his work, been guided in turn. How many witch hunters have we seen turned against the very empire they would serve by the slightest of influences? How many cultists have raced to our embrace thanks to actions taken decades beforehand? The Great Manipulator has earned his title a thousand times, he sees everything, he knows how the threads of fate will react to the slightest of touches."

He paused to let his words sink in.

"The Changer of Ways knows of your vision, whether it be true or false, even if he is not the one behind it. He knows how you will react, what you will do and has planned for it. He has been planning for it and manipulating events around it and a million other plots for centuries, even millennia in advance. Even should this task take us contrary to his aims we still act according to his will and by our actions his plots will advance, his goals be brought that much nearer to fruition."

The room was deathly silent, save the occasional whirr or click from a servitor. Tension mounted as Drogharath eyed each of his fellow marines in turn before standing. "I have been a servant of Tzeentch for my entire life. I have prayed daily for his guidance and have been rewarded for my service." The last was said as he raised a hand to his cheek and the Mark of Tzeentch branded there.

He moved from his seat to where Asquel stood and looked him straight in the eye. "You say we were manipulated into his service? Tricked into following his banner?" A short barking laugh echoed in the chamber emanating from the diminutive sorcerer. "That I do not doubt. It does not make our beliefs any less real, our cause any less right, or our God any less deserving of our worship and praise. It is however a question we need answers to... If only for peace of mind."

Drogharath knelt before the dark skinned sorcerer and intoned; "I, Drogharath, Mordinus' son, do pledge my service to your cause. May it bring truth to our minds, peace to our hearts, death to our enemies and glory to our Gods. By Tzeentch's will, be it done."

His oath declared, he stood once more. "So, now that we tread down the path of history, which way does it lead?"


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

"Heresy?" spat Motehp, his disgust clear. "This is why our legion is weak; it is riddled with superstitious, simpering fools like you who kowtow to unworthy gods." He gestured at Drogharath's facial branding. "You mark yourself like some primitive tribesman, have you forgotten what our legion stood for? We are masters of our own destiny and our own powers." He beat a fist against his own, red, armour to accentuate his point. 

Servos whined and hummed as he Motehp stepped further into the room, his helm pendulously swung to regard Karzek, the marine a good three feet shorter than himself. Motehp looked back at Drogharath and gestured to Karzek. "This one speaks the truth of it Drogharath, _he_ is ready to take up the mantle of a Thousand Son again, i can only hope you find such courage".

Speaking to Karzek now he continued, nodding with approval, "I see i was wrong about you Karzek, a fire burns within you, it is good to see. I can call you brother". The ancient astartes held out a large gauntlet for the other, mechanically minded sorcerer, offering a warrior's handshake.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Karzek stepped forward and looked up, into the Ancient ones hidden eyes. grasping his extended hand to shake as battle brothers and spoke.
_For the sake of all those here ancient one... We all are brother's committed together in this venture, despite our idioms. We must all stand together for the road we will tred may surely be our last_
Karzek's fingers twitch and tremble as he admires the Ancient ones armor, memory coils humming and clicking as every detail is filed away. finally releasing the handshake, Karzek turns mumbling to himself, not caring once again who hears as his thoughts are voiced.
_Such magnificent armor, oh how i wish to get my hands on it and learn its secrets, such a mighty spirit, such a deserving master. yes! yes! i shall ask soon to clean and anoint his blessed armor. soon soon._ his words trail off into short bursts of binary cant.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"now all this is over I have a question for you Asquel" said Trixous rose from his seat "I now know why we are here but my question asks why did you choose us" Trixous looked at everyone else to see their reactions "I am asking why not just you and your ruburic marines could of done it so why decide to take another five sorcerers with you and why us specifically i know why you think i should come thanks to my loyallty to you but what about everyone else?" he stood to his ful hieght which was barly six foot ten "I ask out of good faith please explain" he began to sit down "wait also i need another slave" and he finally seated himself in the silence around him


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drogharath was about to snap back at the insolent terminator when the final sorcerer spoke. What was his name again? Trickus? Trixious? Whatever his name, Sorcerer Trixie raised a good point.
"Yes, Asquel, why us? It can't be loyalty, as this one here," he gestured to the hulking suit of terminator armour, "seems able to abandon ten thousand years of loyalty and faith at the drop of a hat. What makes us so special for you to only have called us into this plotting session?"

"You question MY loyalty?" The gargantuan terminator yelled.

"You abandon your faith and would turn upon your god at one man's word! Our Chapter has been Tzeentch's loyal servants for ten millennia! You cry heresy at our beliefs! What do you think will happen should our Chapter turn away from Chaos now? The Imperium would as soon welcome us back as they would kick their false God-Emporer off of his throne, no other race or faction in this universe would help us and let's not forget the slathering hordes of the Warp turning on us. We would be alone, hunted and that is not to mention how the rest of our battle-brothers would take the news. This ship contains thousands of marines, untold hundreds of daemons and who knows how many millions of cultists, all pledged to the service of Tzeentch."

By this point he was yelling up to the armoured helm towering above him. "Forgive me if I do not jilt a God so readily."


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

"Fool, i have never had your damned faith, i have never worshipped the damned Pantheon! T'zeentch or any other god does not deserve our worship. You may be content to be a pawn of fate but i am not!" Motehp's voice was raised, his anger clear through his helm's distortion. As he continued he began to veritably rant, shouting loudly. "I remember damn you, i remember what we once had! We were the masters of ourselves and knowledge, not mindless slaves to fell powers". 

Looming over the smaller marine, who came up to his chest Motehp ripped of his helmet, the better to glare down at Drogharath. Anger was writ large across his scared and battered features. Eyes narrowed as he spat and raged. 

"Every word you speak of faith, of worship betrays your own ignorance and stupidity, your simpering subverience! Why should you not jilt an unworthy god, you are an Astartes and a son of Magnus, or have you forgotten that in your zealotry?"

Motehp raised a fist to strike down the smaller sorcerer, before abruptly stopping. Letting his arm fall to his side, the ancient terminator breathed deeply, sighing. He felt his old melancholy returning like a familiar shroud. 

"Bah, what does it matter. I see the rot has set in deeply. How can i make up for ten thousand years of history?". Turning away from Drogharath, he stalked over to Asquel. "Please, tell me you have something, or have you just come to toy with us?" He whispered bitterly.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Trixous jumped out of his seat "how dare you insult tzeench!" shouted Trixous as he pulled out his force sword even though he was smaller he had just set of a powder keg in his mind. Trixous began approaching the terminator forgetting about Asquel or his answer or the fact the moment had passed and squared against the sorcerer who had insulted his god he put his sword in front of the terminator "if you insult tzeench one more time you will meet him in person" Trixous turned to Asquel "explain quickly so i can get back to my room and see this marine no more" and with that he sat down glaring at Moteph waiting for his reaction


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Prometheus could see that things were quickly getting out of hand, and he decided that it would be unwise to spill unessicary blood.

"Brothers" he said calmly "you reactions are most interesting but we cannot let overselves to destroy each other"

He spoke smoothly, one word as graceful as the last "This...vision has questioned our faith towards our god but this is not who we choose to worship, it is who we choose to be."

His voice rose for all to hear: "We, today have the power to change everything, this one truth could make us great again or destroy us entirely"

_Its the one truth_

he allowed his words to sink in, he would rather retain a sense of order and dignity than let his battle-companions tear each other apart like the other chaos-servants. he looked towards Asquel, waiting for his reaction to the fight and squabble.
_
Does he truly believe this? could it possibly be true? have we been living under a lie for over 10,000 years?_

Suddenly he was back there, the pre-heresy Thousand Sons, this had stirred up so many half-forgotten memories. They had been great once, back when battle was for glory and not for the survival of the legion itself, when they had a purpose.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Trixous heard the sorcerer speak "prometheus that is your name correct? You are absoultly correct we cannot allow our anger to tear us apart and i am extreemly grateful we have someone who wasnt taken over by anger so therefore i say sorry for my outburst and if the terminator wants revenge for my sudden outburst i will gladly let him but not now as there are bigger fish to fry so Asquel why us wait i dont care anymore i will gladly follow you to my grave and i will never outburst again" Trixous got up and walked over to the front of Asquels seat and knelt before him "i shall follow my lord i will follow to the very end!" and with this Trixous got up and went back to his seat and waited for the sorcerers reply.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Asquel was, admittingly, worried about the sorcerers abandoning him after his mad claim, but the fact that they had all stated that they would follow him on the path he walked shocked him enough to make him fail to notice his brothers arguing with each other. When he realized that a fight was about to break out, Asquel moved to cease this verbal violence, "I do not expect any of you to follow me down this path! Nor do I expect you to abandon your faith in the Lord of Change! I only ask you to help he learn the truth, nothing more, nothing less! If you want to leave be my guest! But remember this: I picked you all for a reason!" after his tantrum, Asquel gasped in short bursts, his throat stinging.

Regaining his breat, and without waiting for the other sorcerers to speak, he began to explain his plan, "Our first move in our quest is to explore the world that we are currently orbiting. According to this vessel's records, this world once belonged to a species of human who called themselves the Interex; Horus himself tried to make peace with the Interex, but ultimately falied when a weapon from the Interex's Hall of Devices was stolen..." Asquel walked up to the table in the middle of the circular room and pressed a blue button on the side of the table, bringing up the hologram of the world below them.

"...Though the Interex were wiped out before the Heresy, their world remained untouched, meaning that they must certainly have some kind of record on the surface that names the stolen weapon, and if we can identify the weapon, we can..." the dark-skinned sorcerer waited for someone to figure out what he was hinting at, and finish the sentence for him.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

"Find it...", whispered Motehp. "With a name we can scour every record, every repository of information we can." He paused for a moment, thinking. "If Horus Lupercal himself was the one to engage with these Interex then his legion would have been there. Perhaps it would be expedient to find one of Abaddon's brood who was there."

As the Sorceror Trixious rounded on him with sword drawn, before abruptly stopping and offering him compensation, Motehp just shot him a withering glare of disdain. _This one's mind is addled_, he thought to himself. Dryly he said to the other sorceror, "Yes Trixous, i would like 'revenge' as you so put it. You can do something for me, jump out an airlock".


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

"The most likely locations would be this 'Hall of Devices' where it was once stored. There or, if it was so important for them to break off negotiations with Warmaster Horus himself over it, the race's leaders and dignitaries must have records of it." Drogharath offered his opinions, setting aside his thoughts on the traitorous Terminator for later, though he did note that at least this Trixous seemed to have some sense rattling around in that head of his. He would have to be careful, this one might have curried more favour with their patron than him... Drogharath resolved to devote an extra quarter chrono-cycle to his prayers that night.

Drogharath put his overly paranoid mind into overdrive for a few seconds before speaking again. "Suspicions could be aroused if we were to be act independently from the rest of the Company, a half dozen high ranking sorcerers going off alone onto a supposedly dead planet. That and the time it would take to manually go through all of the records personally would allow rumours to spread faster than the Plague Lord's rot... I suggest we take the Chapter down for a scavenging run. We could have squads scouring the 'Hall' for useful armaments, whilst others search key areas, such as defence emplacements or governmental buildings for anything useful or loot-worthy. We cover as much ground as possible and our troops perform the bulk of the searching for us without attracting undue attention to our goals."

Now he grinned as he looked to his friend amongst those assembled; "Not to mention Karzek gets a load of new toys to play with."


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

"Dorgharath, I agree with your plan to avoid suspicion, though I see no reason why we have to bring all of the forces at our disposal, after all, no-one has heard from this planet in ten thousand years. I suggest we take two squads, one to reinforce us, and one to arrive with Motehp," The dark-skinned sorcerer tapped a square on the planet's hologram, causing the hologram to zoom in on the location. In bright blue, the figures of a couple of ruins came into view, the most prominent being a large structure in the upper right. Asquel pointed to this structure, "This is the hall or devices, at least, it could be..." Asquel then zoomed out of the hologram and selected two other locations, each one owning its own ruined, hall-like structure. 

"...The archives were vague on where the Hall of Devices was stationed, so we'll have to split into three squads to examine all of them." The dark-skinned sorcerer zoomed the hologram out once more, before addressing Motehp, "You can teleport down onto the surface with a few of our Rubric Terminators, I suggest you come down in this location here," Asquel pointed to a square on the bright blue hologram, "It's only a mile out of another 'Hall', so if you need us, you can call us over the vox." Asquel then pointed to two more squares, one close to the first square, the other further down south, "The rest of us will examine these positions." Asquel looked around the sorcerers gathered at the table, "Any questions?"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"no i have no questions just let me go get my jump pack" and with this Trixous left the for the armoury jogging with his steps thudding on the floor he passed his room whichhad the door open which was strange as he was sure the door closed itself and he looked inside to see a mortal in his room "what are you doing in my room get out of here!" shouted Trixous as he carried on towards the armoury.

finally he arrived in the armoury and grabbed his jump pack. After a quick check to make sure everything was in order he ran back towards the war room. after a quick run he was back in the war room with all his gear in order waiting for the next steps of the plan


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Prometheus, glad to see his brother were no longer fighting and that control had been resumed over the group, stepped forward.

"I only have one question: you say Horus wiped out the Interex but over the 10,000 years don't you have suspicions that they might still live there? I hardly think they would let marines walk upon there world without troubling us"
He shifted his weight, letting the others mull it over.
"what I'm trying to say is: is the planet truly empty?"

no one spoke for a short moment, so he tried to lighten the mood slightly. 
"apart from that, i see no reason why we shouldn't start right away"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"yes i am with Prometheus." said trixous as he looked at the planet in the hologram "how can we be sure if the planet is truly dead." As Trixous looked around the room he said "What im asking is if i should be ready for a fight and what against as if i dont know what im fighting how do you suspect we're going to be able to beat them?" asked Trixous as he fiddled with his jump pack making sure everything was in order with it "If their is resistance on the planet what should we prepare to fight." and with this he finished all checks and was ready for battle "once i get an answer then i will be ready"


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Asquel frowned, "I didn't take the posibility of the planet being habited into account, but, surely, if we go down onto the world with the Rubrics as I proposed, we wouldn't need to worry about life, besides, my brothers..." Asquel shut of the hologram and made his way to the doors, "...Surely, as sorcerers of Tzeentch, we would be able to handle possible threats? I've decided on who investigates where, meet me at the hangar by the drop pods, don't be late!" and, without waiting for a response, the dark-skinned sorcerer left the war room, leaving his fellow sorcerers.

Later...

The hangar was alive with activity, Servitors wearing the blue robes of the Thousand Sons tended to the two drop pods Asquel had ordered to be readied, whilst young, Aspiring sorcerers led Rubrics into the two capsules for the fully fledged sorcerers of the Lord of Change. Asquel himself was in the hangar bay, psychically suspending a strange cube in the air; the cube was made from stone, and was itself made from twenty-seven smaller cubes, marked with strange runes. Martirius had been fetching the dark-skinned sorcerer's helm from his quarters, though fell silent when he noticed his master working on a cube with is mind.

"Martirius, you have my helmet?" Asquel asked, letting the cube fall into his hand. Martirius jumped, realizing that he had let himself become distracted by the stone cube. "Y-yes my lord," the mortal whimpered, handing the Astartes his gold helmet, "I didn't know if you wanted it polished, s-so I polished it whilst picking it up." Asquel took the golden crown from Martirius and examined it, before looking back down at the mortal, "I don't appreciate you touching a piece of my armour, and really I should have you killed for it!" Martirius took a couple of steps back in fear, only to recieve a chuckle from the sorcerer, "But, you did a nice job, especially considering it was once my father's...So, you'll live for now." the mortal had no time to respond, for Asquel tossed him the cube, making him gasp.

"Take that back to my chamber, understood?" Asquel ordered, phrasing his command in the form of a question. Martirius nodded and moved as quickly as his legs would allow with the cube in his hands. Asquel then headed to the drop pods, to make sure everything was in order before the mission.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Karzek stared in silence as Asquel revealed his secret.shocked into silence as he was, his memory-coils spun frantically assessing the information from the pict-feeder. deep in his thoughts recalling all recollections of the Interex to the fore. _*the Interex, all knowledge of the location of the planet presumed lost. Where did Asquel come by this information? note:Find source for Librium. How? Doesn't matter, the wealth of techno knowledge that is down on that planet... Note: file 124.97.M31: Interex shows a mix of Advance xenos technology and terran ancestry technology. most noted feature, half man half horse suits.*_

Half listening as Asquel outlines the mission guidelines, Karzek continues to process his memory, filing, pre-checking, cross referencing, finally snapping out of his internal thoughts at the sound of boots as the others leave the war room. Casting one final look to the planet below and feeling a burning of intense wonder and power that he had not felt since coming across the relic dreadnaught in his minions lab. Karzek turns away and proceeds after his battle-brothers opening his vox link.

_"Your will master?"_ as Iktarus voice answers at the other end of the vox link Karzek switches over to binary chant.
_"Iktarus i want you to meet me at in hanger bay epsilon, bring my bolter. Collect the Dark Magi and prep 2 dreadclaw pods for our immediate decent to the planet surface. I will be there to over see the preparations, we can not afford anger the machinespirits. With a rushed job, there may be a wealth of technology on the planet surface. But! I warn you now, do not alert the other Magi, you will benefit first before the others for your dedication. DO NOT make me regret it Iktarus."_

Karzek shut off the link, there was no need to wait for a reply, Iktarus is a efficient Magi and did not waste his time. Indeed Karzek was blessed to have a capable follower, and repayed his dedication well, knowledge vastly guarded opened to freely to the Magi, if the other magi of his order were to know the slightest scraps of information, Iktarus would have been hailed a genious. Shaking his head he proceeded to the Hanger in thought. _*The wealth that could be expected to find, i pray that Asquel allows me the time to truely investigate the finds on this planet. The hidden wealth, the possibility of recovery of Ancient STC knowledge.*_

Looking up infront of the inner bay doors of the hanger, not realizing he had traveled so far so deep in meditations. Scowling with himself he enters the bay, finding he was the first one there. He proceeded to a storage bay and enters, blaring binary chant at the nearest Dark Magi to assist him with attaching a servo-harness to his armor and blessing it. _"Such primitive means... One day soon when my mortal body fails, i shall be entombed."_

_"What was that master?"_Glancing over his shoulder Karzek scowled again as he watched the Dark Magi connect the power couplings. _"Nothing that concerns you, hurry up! Work is to be done and i will not be delayed!"_

Feeling the harness come to life as the final coupling was attached, he swung a servo arm to grasp the Magi's throat, lifting him off the floor to Karzek's eye level.
_"If you speak of what you heared, i will make sure your final moments of life will be watching as I turn your body into the workings of a gun servo! do i make myself clear Adept?"_ 

With the final word spoken, he flings the Dark Magi to the ground and stalks towards the Dreadclaws. Two hours passed, and satisfied that everything is in order with the machinespirts appeased and the rituals completed. 

Karzek and Iktarus return to the storage room to remove the servo-harness. Karzek turned to Iktarus and spoke,
_"While i am on the planet, make sure the patient is well taken care of, you know what information i am seeking, your are given will to do what you see fit to extract it, but keep it alive. i do not know how long we will be down there. Have the slaves work on the parts i will need for my experiments to keep them busy, over see this and do as you will."_ 

Nodding Karzek turned away as the rest of the couplings are removed and the surfaces of his armor anointed with blessing. After the completion of his ritual, Karzek Bids Iktarus his leave, and watchs the Dark Magi leave the room. Stepping back into the hanger bay, he sees the rubic marines being loaded in the second pod, while standing in front of the first pod, he spots Asquel and Drogharath, apparently finishing a disagreement. approaching he nods his head to each in turn. 

_"Everything is ready for departure Asquel, I oversaw the rites and rituals myself, there wont be any issues with the machinespirts if all goes well with the decent to the planet's surface"_
Reaching inside the pod, Karzek collects his Force Halberd. Checking his side arm and the pouches at his waist to insure all was accounted for he turns his attention to Drogharath. 

_"It is good to see you calmer then before brother, heed the Ancient ones words, for they may sound heretical, it does not mean hes a traitor. If you truely think on it brother, we are all traitors and have been since we turned and broke free from the corpse god's shackles."_ Laughing at the irony of the words "traitor" he pats the back of his battle-brothers armor.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Drogharath hurriedly made his way back to his quarters. An ocular scan, a seventeen digit verbal password and two sets of encrypted data transfers from his armour to the security mechanisms later and he was through the door into his room. This was all done automatically however as in his head he was already turning over the information available to him about the mission.
_Reconnaissance and information gathering mission on a planet presumed lifeless on out of date data... Therefore expect heavy combat_ Say what you like about Drogharath's paranoia it had kept him alive this far and he wasn't about to change his ways now. _Right, four regular sorcerers, two squads including one squad of Terminators, Terminator Sorcerer and one Raptor Sorcerer. Multiple targets roughly separated by a standard mile that require extensive searching. Enemy will likely be armed with unknown technologies. Finally most sorcerers are unknowns and the Terminator is a possible wild card, not to be trusted lightly. _
He looked up at the masses of memory circuits on display in the recesses surrounding his main room. Each one was labelled and categorised for ease of access and reference, to anyone who knew the code he used in the labels of course. To him they read; Heavy Combat, Solo Combat, Full Assault, Defensive (Dug in), Defensive (Open), Ambusher, Ambushed, Recon... On and on they went, further categorised by Enemy, Outnumbered, Outnumbering, etc.
He finally found what he wanted, the closest match to the current situation and plugged it into the slot in the wall by the door. The lights in the room suddenly dimmed and a holographic display lit up showing statistics, variables and probabilities of the simulation he had just loaded. After various tweaks and adjustments he was as close as he was ever going to get so he let the sim run on automatic. Quickly pulling on his helmet from where it hung at his waist he removed a small data-chip containing a copy of the modified simulation from its data port and slotted it into the matching port in the rear of his helmet.

The whole array was amazing, he felt, and he was consistently glad he had set it up and built on it over the years. Technically it was a simple amalgamation of his armour's standard monitoring and data analysis systems and a copy of the ship's combat simulator programme. The final result, however, was staggeringly useful. The simulator would be updated in real time thanks to the data analysis and monitoring systems in his suit of armour and then, using past encounters stored in the chip's memory as a reference, calculate various possibilities and probabilities that would be displayed on screen. Well, that was the theory, anyway. Over the past decade or so, however it had started coming up with some weird and occasionally disturbing warnings and alert messages. "Chance of incoming cheese; 68%" had popped up with disturbing regularity, as had "Find cover from the Quantum Tree!" and "Beware! Spectacles!" He'd learned to ignore those however as, even after extensive searching, he hadn't been able to find the code fragments that could possibly put those alarms together.
An example would be that should he come across a squad of Orks the simulator would, in theory, display probabilities of encountering further squads, the direction they will most likely be in and the possibility of encountering various more dangerous foes such as a war-boss or gang of biker-boys. Essentially he had 'computerised' his combat experiences and instincts based on all his previous battles.
He'd also tried to include a 'chance of survival' display but, due to his inability to provide an encounter in which he hadn't survived, the damn thing kept popping up with 100% survivability statistics. Whilst practically useless in every sense, in was at least somewhat heartening to know that one of the most sophisticated computers in the galaxy thought that he could take on a Bloodthirster, a Tau invasion fleet and an entire Imperial planetary defence system singlehandedly.
Unfortunately as he could be encountering a completely unknown enemy the simulator would not be of much use until he had amassed various recordings of combat with them. Oh well, as he always said, you had to start somewhere and over-preparedness was underrated.
Checking his chronometer, he found he still had some time before they were due to drop and so he moved to his bedroom/prayer-room to beseech his God for patronage and support in the trials to come.

*Later*

Drogharath strode through the doors to the hangar bay just as a familiar servant passed him going the other way. His helmet was once more hanging from his waist and he had added two extra bandoleers containing spare ammo and grenades to his harness, just in case. His force scythe was held firmly in his hand, the blade hidden in it's recess gave the impression that he was walking with an overly technological wizard's staff whilst his bolt-pistol hung within easy reach in its quick release holster. All in all he felt as prepared as he was going to be, which wasn't saying much going in blind own to a relatively unknown planet. Just for luck he mumbled a quick prayer, and then another, after all... it couldn't hurt.

(OOC: The simulator isn't my way of trying to become some sort of combat god. Just something I felt an overly paranoid mind would come up with [It was either this or some kind of on-ship network of spying devices set up] and, like I said, is based solely on experience and as such is totally useless when presented with anything new or different. Even when confronted with something familiar, say an Imperial Guard Squad; if every time the system had registered a squad of guardsmen they numbered thirty strong then it bumps into a group of ten or so it would immediately assume another twenty guardsmen are also in the area and, more than likely, prepared with an ambush. The view screen would then, in that situation, pop up with 100% chance of reinforcements waiting in ambush, even if those guardsmen were the last survivors of a ferocious battle trying to escape to safety.)


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Trixous stayed in the war room and decided to mull everything over. Was the thousands sons joining to choas planned? even so was that mean everything he was taught a lie? Trixous decided it was best that he put these questions on standby after all his questions would be answered on this quest and even then he still had to repay Asquel for saving his life then he relised he should stay on the ship until they call for him because then he could be dropped striat on to an enemy position which should allow the other four a distinct advantage having a man who could be deployed whenever they needed him so he got up and left the room to find Asquel

Later...

The hanger seemed very active for just a quick mission but after all who knows who could be on that planet? Well it did'nt matter he had told Asquel of his idea but did not know of his reply so he should know and with this he went to a corner and began a prayer in his name "Tzeench support our mission and allow us to conquer them all." and with this he stood up and walked other Asquel waiting for furher instructions


----------

